# Odd Beak Mark? Pics included.



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey Everyone,
This ones a quick one!
My baby cockatiel now 8 weeks old has developed a funny mark on the front of her/his beak. It wasnt there when we first got her and doesnt come off to my knowledge (ive tried to get it off, but not that hard as i didnt want to stress the bub out). 

Ive attached two photos, their not the clearest, if needed i can take and upload some better ones! (and yes she has some corn on her beak also, but im focusing on the purple-blueish mark) Also it seams to be getting worse, darker?

What could have caused this, rubbing her beak on something? Or a more serious underlying problem?

All advice, thought anything welcome!


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

I think she's fine. Let's wait for the experts to examine and advice, hope she gets better


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

resalat_hasan said:


> I think she's fine. Let's wait for the experts to examine and advice, hope she gets better


Thanks!  hopefully some experts reply soon!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

looks like a bruise. there's nothing you can do. as long as shes not bleeding, shes fine  as the beak grows, the bruise will fade. my female lovebird bruised her beak once by getting it stuck in the cage bars of her old cage. she was fine. 

did she crash into something or fall in her cage do you think?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

That looks like a bruise to me. Did she hit it on anything? Maybe during a night fright?


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

Well shes terrible at flying and when we first had her the breeder did an awful job of clipping her, didnt achieve anything. She probably did it when she had that clipping, we since re clipped her and is now not terribly crashing!
It would have been one of her many crashes that caused a bruise... i would think.
Thanks for the help, if its a bruise as you say it would make perfect sense!


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

She also couldn't figure out how to climb in cages, shes finally figured out how to climb up but still jumps and crashes down...


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

that would do it lol its not much to worry about unless she cracks her beak or makes it bleed or part breaks off.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> that would do it lol its not much to worry about unless she cracks her beak or makes it bleed or part breaks off.


lol i thought so once you mentioned bruise!
Ill make sure to keep an eye on it anyway, the way she crashes, ill keep an eye on it lol! Thanks for the help!


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

ahh ! Poor little one !! Curse on them who clipped that bad ! Hope the little one's getting better now.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

resalat_hasan said:


> ahh ! Poor little one !! Curse on them who clipped that bad ! Hope the little one's getting better now.


Shes alright , shes crashing alot less now, but at the start pwah! she was a nightmare! She's a flying brick.
Just for the record, when clipping wings you clip a small amount of the flight feathers? The breeder was cutting the second section of the actual wing, thats probably a bad description but i dont know how else to explain it, ive never seen it done like that 0% effective and unattractive too! Is that a way you can clip a cockatiel? 
Does anyone clip them like that?! I didnt care for it anyway, this breeder has a very good rep.... but ive never clipped one like that(never again either, vets dont do that either)!


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

mellowyellow said:


> Shes alright , shes crashing alot less now, but at the start pwah! she was a nightmare! She's a flying brick.
> Just for the record, when clipping wings you clip a small amount of the flight feathers? The breeder was cutting the second section of the actual wing, thats probably a bad description but i dont know how else to explain it, ive never seen it done like that 0% effective and unattractive too! Is that a way you can clip a cockatiel?
> Does anyone clip them like that?! I didnt care for it anyway, this breeder has a very good rep.... but ive never clipped one like that(never again either, vets dont do that either)!


Well, I'm not that expert, but I've had my Cockatiel for 2.5 months and I've clipped his wings twice as they grows back very fast ! I personally do not believe that clipping secondary feathers is good. I just prefer clipping the primary flight feathers (both wings).
Thanks


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

sounds like they cut her secondaries, which is a bad clip.

the point of a clip is to help reduce lift and speed, which is what the primaries do (the long feathers at the end of the wing). cutting the secondaries takes away the support that keeps them in the air without dropping. cut the secondaries, they drop like a rock. be careful as she can bruise or even break her keelbone in a fall.

a proper clip for a tiel is the primaries, cut 4-6 feathers on the tiels wing for a full clip, 2-3 for a semi clip. its best to let the bird fledge as a baby before clipping


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh okay, thanks resalt_hasan, and yeah DallyTsuka thats what was happening she was dropping like a rock. I let them grow back a little well she was getting distance but then she was hitting things so ive clipped her primary feathers a little shes been a bit better shes now having a softer landing (thank god). 
Shes such a hard bird to deal with, shes so cheeky with attitude!. I love bits though,  (i say she but were 80% sure Mellow is a he its just a habit of saying she,) The cutie sings to me in the morning (attempts too!) but only if i am watching and awake  Cheekiest, cutest thing with attitude!


----------



## Arandomkid (Oct 11, 2011)

Ive been clipping feathers off parakeets and cockatiels.Usually you clip half of the flight feathers or 3/4 so they wont crash hard since they can flap their wings to slow down.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

So cute!!!!!


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

Arandomkid said:


> Ive been clipping feathers off parakeets and cockatiels.Usually you clip half of the flight feathers or 3/4 so they wont crash hard since they can flap their wings to slow down.


Well thats what ive always done/thought so the other method was strange to me, hoping her little secondaries will grow back soon


----------



## CrazyForBirds (Oct 13, 2011)

hopefully ur bird will get better soon


----------

